
Five errors that immediately get your resume rejected at Google - sebst
http://qz.com/267471/five-errors-that-immediately-get-your-resume-rejected-at-google/
======
gomathinayagam
I strongly feel the linked profile should be the unified process for
interview, it helps many people to expedite the process and avoid such
mentioned mistakes.

